# Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen



## sditges (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen ob und wann wer ... so die Tage an der Mass/Seen unetrwegs war und wie die Ergebnisse waren.
Ich bin am 1.01.08 und am 03.01.08 fischen gewesen.

Ergebnisse:
1.01 Asselt: Ein dicker Biss (Gufi ausgeschlitzt) und ein Hechtbaby 42 cm
3.01.08 Schneider ohne einen Biss, dafür wieder 30m Tufline versägt ...

baba Stefan


----------



## theundertaker (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Huhu,

an welchem Maassee biste denn immer?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sditges (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ich treibe mich rund um Asselt rum .... liegt für mich am günstigsten.
Maasstrom abwärts bis kurz hinter der Schwalmmündung.
Und Du ?
Wie siehts bei Dir mim Fang aus ?


----------



## theundertaker (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin immer zusammen am Oolderplas....

habe vor paar Wochen, als ich wieder mal einen Versuch gestartet habe, einen 45er Barsch gefangen auf GuFi. Sonst tut sich nix weiter, liegt wahrscheinlich aber daran, dass die Stelle bezüglich der Tiefe nicht gerade geeignet ist. Leider kenne ich keine anderen Stellen, deshalb fange ich nicht gerade viel auf GuFi. Gestern waren wir auch nochmal dort, aber nix rausgeholt.

Ich fange wahrscheinlich erst mehr, wenn mich endlich mal einer mit zu einem "tieferen" Plätzchen mitnimmt, aber hat sich noch niemand gefunden. ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## alizander1 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich fange wahrscheinlich erst mehr, wenn mich endlich mal einer mit zu einem "tieferen" Plätzchen mitnimmt, aber hat sich noch niemand gefunden. ;-)
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Fahr doch mal nach Asselt.Liegt ja direkt um die Ecke.
Da sind die Löcher sau tief.Da wirds bestimmt was mit nem Gufi....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Hi,
also ich angel am Asselter Baggerloch.
Morgen werde ich wieder los ziehen, kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich wirklich wieder nach Holland, oder es doch mal am Rhein versuchen werde.Allerdings tendiere ich eben wegen den Temperaturn und der Wassertiefe richtung NL.

Ich denke in allen Seen dort gibts die Löcher, man muss sie nur finden


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Beríchterstattung:
Heute Asselter See auf ca 14m Tiefe ein Barsch 42cm sonst nada


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Huhu,
an welcher Stelle ist es denn möglich, gut zu angeln....könnte mir vielleicht jemand die straße per maps.google.de raussuchen, damit ich weiß, wie ich den see am besten anfahre, also von welcher seite....muss ja nicht genau die angelstelle verraten werden....

danke

gruß thomas


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

kein Problem... schau mal nach Burggenummerweg.... am Klährwerk vorbei, dann unter der Eisenbahn durch und grade aus über den Sandweg zum Wasser.


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Sieht interessant aus....hast du dort den 42er Barsch gefangen?

Ich habe im Thema "Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas" meinen 45er Barsch auch reingesetzt...

Vielleicht fahre ich ja mal dorthin....scheint auch n gemütliches plätzchen zu sein....


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

ja der iss von da, leider ist dort allerdings nicht immer ein lauschiges plätzchen... da herrscht teilweise viel Angeldruck.


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Die tiefste Stelle des Sees isses nicht, aber sieht trotzdem interessant aus....

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort^^

Thomas

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Hängern aus?


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

nee da kommst auch nicht vom rand hin, am saugbagger sinds bis zu 25m, die Boote haben auch gut gefangen heute.

... ich hoffe doch das man sich mal dort sieht


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ich geb mir Mühe ;-)

Vielleicht hab ich ja dort mehr Chancen, am Oolderplas isses ziemlich schwer...

Bin aber auch noch nicht wirklich lange mit GuFi-Angeln dran....hab noch nicht die meiste Erfahrung damit.....aber wenigstens schon mal nen Hecht und nen Megabarsch rausgeholt^^

Petri Heil und einen guten Fang wünsch ich!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der_Monty (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Hi,  frohes Neues nachträglich an die Personen die es betrifft. Also die eine Stelle mit dem hohen Angeldruck ist perfekt für die Angler unter uns geeignet, die die Fische abschädeln. Ansonsten sollten die besten Fangplätze vom Asselter Plassen für die Mitglieder reserviert sein. Des Weiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich selber nicht mehr den Fehler begehen werde und meine erfolgreichsten Angelplätze mitteilen werde, da hier doch einige Leute unterwegs sind, die kein Fersengeld bezahlt haben, dafür aber die besten Informationen verlangen um selbst schnell zum Erfolg zu kommen. Also sollte sich hier Keiner wundern, warum er nicht mitgenommen wird.  @ s.ditges Hallo Stefan, ich wollte am Wochenende wieder los gehen. Zuerst nen Kaffee bei mir und dann angeln gehen? Ich muss ja endlich auch mal nen Barsch überlisten der größer ist als 40cm. Geht ja mal gar nicht, dass alle um mich herum die Großen raus ziehen und ich mich mit der "Brut" beschäftigen muss.    Gruß, Marc.


----------



## theundertaker (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

alles ab 30cm barsch is doch gut......? mein dickster ausm oolderplas war 45 cm.....(bilder vorhanden)

is ja normal, dass man die genauen stellen, wo man immer erfolg hat nicht verrät....würd ich genauso nicht tun....ich will ja auch keinem die stelle mopsen....ich wollte nur gerne mal eine anderen maassee befischen und wollten nur kurz ne ungefähre angabe haben, auf welcher seite des sees man ordentlich ranfahren kann.....ich fahre am wochenende einen tag auch mal zum asseltse plassen mit meiner freundin....vielleicht hat man dort ja mehr chancen, fische zu fangen.....am oolderplas habe ich beispielsweise mit GuFi nur den großen Barsch und einen Hecht gefangen...mehr wars leider nicht.....

Nun mal sehen, ob der Asseltse Plassen einen besserer See zum fischen mit GuFi ist....Wenn ich dort auch nix fange, dann musses an meiner fehlenden Erfahrung in Bezug auf diese Angelart liegen...aber ich geb einfach mein bestes....

vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort, wenn nicht, dann poste ich am wochenende, ob sich irgendwas getan hat.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthi (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Des Weiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich selber nicht mehr den Fehler begehen werde und meine erfolgreichsten Angelplätze mitteilen werde, da hier doch einige Leute unterwegs sind, die kein Fersengeld bezahlt haben, dafür aber die besten Informationen verlangen um selbst schnell zum Erfolg zu kommen.


 
|good:


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

@Marc ... hey ist ne gute Idee !!
ich kann nur noch nicht genau sagen wann ich am kommenden WE Ausgang bekomme :q , denke eher Sonntag.
Also würde vorschlagen wir regeln das gaaanz kurzfristig, und ziehen maln Barsch über 40 


... bis dahin ist meine Motivation bestimmt auch wieder gestiegen.... mein Hobby ist im Moment nicht angeln, sondern Perücken enttüddeln und Tufline entsorgen :g war heut am Rhein (nach feierabend).


|wavey:


----------



## Der_Monty (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

@ Stefan,  und mein Hobby ist die Katze zu finden, die meine Köfis gefressen hat.... Ich denke, ich werde morgen ein paar Tauis kaufen gehen, die bleiben hoffentlich vor der Katzenbrut sicher  Wenn Du Zeit hast, können wir gerne am Sonntag zum See gehen  Wie gesagt, Kaffe gibts bei mir noch umsonst   Gruß, Marc.


----------



## sditges (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

so kanns gehen.... mich hat eien Magen/Darmvirus niedergeschlagen ..... der eine hat keine Gufis ... der andere :v :v :v :v

aber das Jahr hat ja noch viele WE :q


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

So, war heut auch mal um Roermond unterwegs, obwohl das ja eigendlich gar nicht so meine Ecke ist... Nach nur 2.5 Std. angeln (musste abbrechen...) konnte ich dann diesen schönen 74er Hecht verzeichnen (nen Fehlbiss gabs auch noch).

 Weiß leider nicht so genau, wie der See heißt, an dem ich war. Also hab ich ihn mal hier reingestellt.(hier hat ja jeder Maassee seinen eigenen Thread...)


----------



## sditges (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ja dann maln fettes Gratz zu dem schönen Karpfen 
Magst Du uns etwas mehr erzählen, in etwa wo, und wie ?
Mit Wobbler, Gufi etc.... eher Aktiv oder nicht ?

Wie es aussieht hatter ja nochn Drilling aussen gehabt.

Und vergiss mal den Stress mit Totengaräbern ... ich hoffe es geht jetzt wieder ruhiger und gesitteter hier im Forum weiter ;-)


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ja, kann ja mal ein paar Details schreiben.
Also, handelt sich um einen der etwas südlich gelegenen Seen. Wie gesagt, ist sowieso nicht meine Ecke, die rote Brücke im Hintergrund erkennen Ortskundige sowieso...
Köder war ein 15cm Kopyto. 
Interessant ist, das obwohl die Seen ja teilweise über 30m tief sein sollen, ich den Fisch auf etwa 1.5 m hatte... 

Jaja, den Stress tu ich mir auch nicht mehr an... Ist mir irgendwie zu blöd... Achso, der Fisch schwimmt natürlich noch... ;-)


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Drilling? 
Der Fisch hatte meinen Zusatzdrilling außen...
Musste das leider so unvorteilhaft fotografieren (lassen, hab mir nen Holländer zum fotografieren hergewinkt...), man kommt dort schlecht ans Wasser...


----------



## Der_Monty (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Ja dann mal Petri zu dem Fisch,  rote Brücke? Öhm, noch nie gesehen  Aber meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass die Hechte dort eh recht flach auf Beute warten. Hatte den letzen auf einen Wobbler, den ich raus ziehen wollte, weil er in der Tiefe nichts brachte, und kurz vorm Ufer biss doch noch ein Hecht an auf einer Tiefe von nicht einmal einem Meter.  Gruß, Marc.


----------



## raubfreundheinz (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

hallo leute ich will dieses jahr zum ersten mal nach holland fahren um da ein bar barsch,hecht,zander, zu fangen und wollte mall fragen wo man im raum romond und venlo gut dafür ist schuldigung das ich da so rein schreibe bin grade neu ihr und weiss noch nicht so genau wie das ihr so geht  .sory gruss raubfreundheinz


----------



## sditges (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Hi boardis und Hollandangler,
wieder mal ein sehr erfolgreicher Abend.

... 17:30 Asseltse Plassen.... langsam jigge ich meinen Gufi.....richtung Ufer.... PAMMMM ! ... komisch irgendwie hänge ich....Rute krumm ... hänge doch nicht.....mindestens 20 Kilo pumpe ich richtung Ufer, ohne Gegenwehr.... es ist schon langsam zu Dunkel was zu sehen, aber ein grosser Schwall an der Oberfläche ist noch grade wahrzunehmen....... dann ist es soweit, die perfkte Handlandung !!

Staun ..... ein Campingstuhl ! Na primaaaaaa endlich was zum sitzen .... ha ich liebe es in Holland zu angeln .


|bla:#q    #d|uhoh:


----------



## eddyguru (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Abend Leute,

war heute mit meiner Freundin und nem Kumpel an der Maas.Von Venlo bis nach Hout Blerick hoch.Nix,kein zupfer!!!Dann noch mal zurück und am Hafen probiert.Nach 5 Minuten den ersten kräftigen Biss.Verhauen!!#qDirekt danach den Gufi aus dem Wasser gehoben,springt nen ca. 80er Hecht aus dem Wasser und wollte noch zuschnappen.Wahnsinn,hab ich noch nie gesehen.5 Minuten später,ich denke der selbe fisch hat Miriams Attracktor voll gepackt.Kumpel hatte noch zwei super Barsche von locker 40+ vor dem Kescher verloren.Die Landung gestaltete sich sehr schwierig,weil es schräg tief runter zum Wasser ging.Mein Kumpel(Anfänger) hatte dann noch nen Biss den er nicht verwerten konnte.

P.S.Das auf dem Foto ist zum Glück nicht Miriam,sondern meine hässliche Fratze.Für Miriam waren zu viele Zuschauer da,um ihren ersten Kiemengriff zu machen.Miris PB Hecht

gruß eddy


----------



## carphunter85 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Petri


----------



## eddyguru (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

abend leutz,

heute mal ein wenig mit der spinne unterwegs gewesen.
konnte nen schönen barsch mit nem 7,5cm schwarz grauen kopyto verhaften.

gruß eddy


----------



## jigzzle (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Petri schöne Maasfische,

hätten wir uns ja gestern fast über den Weg laufen müssen#h


----------



## eddyguru (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

hätten wir uns ja gestern fast über den Weg laufen müssen#h[/quote]


warst du an der selben stelle fischen?

habe heute wieder alles abgeklappert.kein einzigen zupfer.6std.

gruß eddy


----------



## jigzzle (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

@eddy: ja, die Stellen liegen sozusagen fast vor meiner Haustür!


----------



## eddyguru (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



jigzzle schrieb:


> @eddy: ja, die Stellen liegen sozusagen fast vor meiner Haustür!


 

hast du es gut.aber heute ging echt garnichts.waren auch noch im industriegebiet groo.......... aber auch nix.wasser ist im moment sehr hoch..
darf man eigentlich hinten auf dem schmalen steg fischen,wo die wenigen boote stehen?am ende vom hafenbecken.

gruß eddy


----------



## eddyguru (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Nabend Leute,

nachdem ich Mittwoch Nachmittag bis in den Abend hinein 6 Zander fangen konnte Leider alles nur Kindergarten bis ca.55cm.
Haben wir heute nochmal nen kurzen Abstecher nach Venlo gemacht und wollten Barsche fangen.Viele wurden es leider nicht,nur einer.Aber nen schöner:q

gruß eddy


----------



## honeybee (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Hallöchen Frank und all die anderen Vertikaljunkys

Hätte hier was günstig abzugeben http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120401


----------



## krauthi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

hallo Janamaus
nettes stöckchen   aber  ich habe schon 4 vertikalruten      bin mir aber sicher  das du   für die rute einen neuen liebhaber   finden wirst 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## fun4real (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

vielleicht krall ich sie mir ja ...aber ich muss erstmal gucken ob mir das va liegt ..das werde ich ja dann mit hilfe von krauthi krauthi7 und perch am 24sten herausfinden ....lg an alle


----------



## Luiz (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

ja servus |wavey:


----------



## fun4real (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

:vik:hey ho luiz ...schreib lieber privat ..is nich böse gemeint aber das gehört ja hier nich rein nicht wahr ?!:q
lg...


----------



## sditges (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich Mittwoch Nachmittag bis in den Abend hinein 6 Zander fangen konnte Leider alles nur Kindergarten bis ca.55cm.
> Haben wir heute nochmal nen kurzen Abstecher nach Venlo gemacht und wollten Barsche fangen.Viele wurden es leider nicht,nur einer.Aber nen schöner:q
> ...


 

Hey EDDY !!

Kann es sein das Du es drauf hast ?!

van af de kant of van het boot ?

Mit welchen Ködern, Jiggewicht angelst du ?

Graaatz sach ich nur.....

P.S.: ich habe am Samstag auch nur einem 30 er Zander einen kurzen Landgang genehmigen dürfen


----------



## eddyguru (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> Hey EDDY !!
> 
> Kann es sein das Du es drauf hast ?!
> 
> ...


 

hi,

naja.würd ich jetzt mal nit behaupten.
würde eher sagen,dass ich mir die letzten zwei jahre ordentlich die füße plattgelaufen habe und ne menge sprit verfahren habe.
es hat auch ne zeit gedauert bis ich das perfekt combo gefunden habe,womit ich sehr gut fischen kann.
in meiner köderkiste befinden sich fin-s,big hammer,kopytos und profi blinker.jigköpfe,je nach wasserstand,so leicht wie möglich und bis 21gr.
und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe,leider nur vom ufer

gruß eddy


----------



## sditges (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

... naja ich finde schon das das ne echt gute Fangstatistik ist, vom Rand 

Ich benutze sogar in etwa die gleichen Köder wie du ... im Moment schwöre ich allerdings auf nen Kypoto River 12 cm in Weiss mit Glitter und nem kleinen Blaustich.
Ich glaub der heisst Prlweiss-Glitter-Blauschimmer


----------



## eddyguru (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*



sditges schrieb:


> ... naja ich finde schon das das ne echt gute Fangstatistik ist, vom Rand
> 
> Ich benutze sogar in etwa die gleichen Köder wie du ... im Moment schwöre ich allerdings auf nen Kypoto River 12 cm in Weiss mit Glitter und nem kleinen Blaustich.
> Ich glaub der heisst Prlweiss-Glitter-Blauschimmer


 
hi,

du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen,dass ich dieses jahr auch schon oft genug als schneider die grenze wieder passiert habe.
habe die letzten fische auch auf kopyto gefangen,allerdings immer in 7,5cm classic.ohne glitzer.grau-schwarz.

naja,morgen gehts wieder los:q:q:q


----------



## eddyguru (4. März 2008)

*AW: Was geht an der Maas / Maasplassen*

Nabend,

nach drei Schneidertagen gabs endlich mal wieder nen Zandrino.

gruß eddy


----------

